# We Passed!!!



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I just got home with Jazz and I'm proud to report he passed the CGC test! I was worried about the isolation component but our training must have paid off because he did great. Hooray!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:congratulations: I bet you're glad that's out of the way!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Jazz is stunning..:wub: Congratulations to you both.._


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job Jazz (nice name). nice
job training.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:happyboogie::congratulations: Great job for both of you!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations!:happyboogie::congratulations:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:to both of you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to both of you !!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

That is great....Congratulations.....on to the next title


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm hoping to get his herding instinct test done at the end of the month. 

Our long term goal is for him to become a therapy dog but I don't think he's ready to pass that test just yet. I'm going to continue working with him and hopefully in a couple of months he'll pass.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Jazz! :thumbup:


----------

